# Purchasing VSS3



## DovesGoWest (Aug 3, 2020)

OK this might be me been stupid but where the hell can you purchase the VSS3 reverb by TC Electronic. I've been to https://www.tcelectronic.com/product.html?modelCode=P0D5I where you can download it and it says on the page "
*Buy it at the TC Electronic Web Store*" but where is this web store. Every time i searched for it i only got the Buy page which allows you to find an international distributor.


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 4, 2020)

I can't find it either. Their site is a shit show and it doesn't look like there is a way to buy any software. That is just crazy. The only thing I can think of is to maybe download a demo version onto your computer and see if there is a way to purchase serial from within the plugin.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Aug 4, 2020)

I noticed they are using Music Tribe like Behringer do and i agree it is a complete shit show. From what the documentation says the software needs an iLok license key same as Seventh Heaven does and there is certainly no way in iLok to buy a license. In fact for Seventh Heaven they give you a 14day demo key as without it the plugin will not work.


----------



## DovesGoWest (Aug 4, 2020)

@paulmatthew quick update i downloaded and installed it and the plugin wont even run without a valid iLok license key


----------



## gclewis (Aug 4, 2020)

https://store.tcelectronic.com/products/native-plug-ins/


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 4, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> @paulmatthew quick update i downloaded and installed it and the plugin wont even run without a valid iLok license key


 I did a demo before I bought VSS3 and was emailed a trial license for use. From what I remember it was not that easy to get that either. I guess it's time to email them and find out what is going on.


----------



## Bswylie (Aug 14, 2020)

I have to comment that I found this thread by googling to see if anyone else was having this issue. I have been trying for over a month to purchase VSS3 but can never log in to be able to purchase. Even commented on a Twitter thread from TC where they said they were fixing their website - weeks ago - no response. I think the whole Music Tribe thing is completely broken. Can you imagine - people trying to purchase and they can’t even log into your website over many weeks. Can’t imagine that bodes well for future software longevity.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 14, 2020)

Been there. This has been going on for months. Eventually I bought the Relab Development VSR S24. But I don’t know if/how that really compares to VSS3. It does sound pretty good.


----------



## jadedsean (Aug 14, 2020)

Its working my end, in the cart and can checkout with no issues, although i don't need it so its just a heads up for buyers. i wonder if its a problem in the states?


----------



## JonS (Aug 14, 2020)

DovesGoWest said:


> OK this might be me been stupid but where the hell can you purchase the VSS3 reverb by TC Electronic. I've been to https://www.tcelectronic.com/product.html?modelCode=P0D5I where you can download it and it says on the page "
> *Buy it at the TC Electronic Web Store*" but where is this web store. Every time i searched for it i only got the Buy page which allows you to find an international distributor.


I believe they have 50% off sales on their plugins coming up this time of the year. I would wait 🤔


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 14, 2020)

I'd personally avoid software not updated anymore (or purchased with the likelihood of being updated, a la EA). Like Lexicon PCM. Plus, the UI of VSS3 makes EA reverbs look fresh, modern, and easy to use. You'd REALLY have to love it's sound more than any other.

Relab and EA are probably the closest in "nature" of the reverb. I'd check VSR S24 first. Admittedly, I only used the TC plugin for a short time some time ago.


----------



## Mishabou (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone knows if VSS3 works with Catalina ?


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 16, 2020)

I use it on almost every song in Catalina.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 16, 2020)

It's my final cinematic verb too. Works well.


----------



## muk (Aug 17, 2020)

I got it 'accidentally' when buying a used Powercore X8 unit for little money. I mainly bought it for the MasterX5 plugin, but VSS3 is activated on it as well. The Powercore units are not supported anymore. If you can deal with the occasional hiccup, they still work though, at least on Windows.


----------

